# 07-03 - Raw Discussion Thread - Goodness Gracious, It's Go Home To Balls



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, July 3, 2017: Samoa Joe closes in on Lesnar’s Universal Title*
> 
> After nearly putting Universal Champion Brock Lesnar to sleep with the dreaded Coquina Clutch, Samoa Joe proved he has what it takes to conquer The Beast Incarnate at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event next Sunday night. How will The Samoan Submission Machine keep his momentum going before his high-stakes title clash with one of the most dominant WWE Superstars of all time?


*Samoa Joe scorches Brock Lesnar before WWE Great Balls of Fire*












> This past Monday night, the calculating Samoa Joe ambushed Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and locked The Beast Incarnate in the Coquina Clutch. Incapacitating Lesnar was a shocking show of force that served as a foreboding preview of what could transpire next Sunday at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event.
> 
> Later in the night, Lesnar’s advocate, Paul Heyman, derided Joe as a coward, unbefitting of his proud Samoan heritage, affirming that in a one-on-one fight in the middle of the ring, Lesnar still has the clear advantage. Will Joe soon prove Heyman wrong?


*Can The Boss knock “The Goddess” off her pedestal?*












> Sasha Banks emerged triumphant in Raw’s historic first Women’s Gauntlet Match, earning the right to challenge Alexa Bliss for the Raw Women’s Championship at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event.
> 
> After the bout, the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” confronted The Boss, who got a piece of the champion before brashly holding Alexa’s title above her head. With no shortage of confidence heading into the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view, can Sasha do what her best friend, Bayley, could not, and take down Little Miss Bliss?


*Will Roman Reigns get payback against Braun Strowman?*












> One week after returning to Raw, brutalizing Roman Reigns and challenging the Big Dog to an Ambulance Match at the WWE Great Balls of Fire pay-per-view event, Braun Strowman attacked Reigns yet again, hurling the former WWE Champion into the side of an ambulance before tossing him into the back of the emergency vehicle and shutting the doors.
> 
> After the impromptu ride in the back of an ambulance last week in Los Angeles, Reigns is out for retribution. How will The Big Dog retaliate?


*How will Enzo Amore rebound?*












> If there was any mistaking what kind of a person Big Cass truly is, this past Monday night cleared things up for the entire WWE Universe. One week after revealing he was the person behind the mysterious backstage attacks on his longtime friend, Enzo Amore, the 7-foot Superstar seemed to apologize for his actions, but the apparent reconciliation didn’t last long. Without warning, Cass ambushed Enzo once again, lifted the unsuspecting Amore above his head and viciously tossed him down the entrance ramp.
> 
> What will be Enzo’s next move after yet another heart-wrenching betrayal?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Raw, Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network!



I did read Brock is supposed to be advertised. Not sure what else they can do with Brock/Joe this week.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brock said:


> I did read Brock is supposed to be advertised. *Not sure what else they can do with Brock/Joe this week.*


:vince : verbal debate


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I just wish Joe's rear naked choke didn't look so damn terrible.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Should be a good show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enzo/Cass
Strowman/Reigns
Joe/Lesnar

Worth tuning in for I suppose.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, looks like another good Raw.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lesnar/Joe feud :mark
Roman Reigns :mark
Balor/Samson :mark
Cass/Enzo :mark

Hopefully something interesting happens with The Hardyz now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This should be yet another good RAW. Looking forward to...

*Reigns/Braun:* We'll likely have Reigns looking for and finding Braun backstage to get some payback from last week, not sure how that will go but they could have both brawl. If Reigns is facing Lesnar at SummerSlam then he no doubt is winning the match so in that case either Braun stands tall again or they get separated during the brawl.

*Lesnar/Joe:* I don't see Joe attacking again as he has already made his statement. I think a contract signing or some form of promo segment is what they will likely do here. Would be good if they have Lesnar talk and address Joe directly but I doubt it will happen.

*Sasha/Alexa:* It wouldn't surprise me if they decide to add some stipulation to this match in order to "make history" yet again. That aside, hopefully we get a promo segment with both going at each other.

*Rollins/Wyatt:* I honestly have no idea what to expect here. A good change of pace would be for Wyatt to have a match and then Rollins showing up in the titantron "Wyatt style" to cut a promo on him very much like Wyatt did to him last week. Other than that I don't know.

In any case, there should be some good segments this week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> This should be yet another good RAW. Looking forward to...
> 
> *Reigns/Braun:* We'll likely have Reigns looking for and finding Braun backstage to get some payback from last week, not sure how that will go but they could have both brawl. If Reigns is facing Lesnar at SummerSlam then he no doubt is winning the match so in that case either Braun stands tall again or they get separated during the brawl.
> 
> ...


What will it take them to have Lesnar say SOMETHING in these feuds. He should have said something in the Goldberg feud and now with Joe punking him out every week, one would think he'd have something to say. Just a few word warning will do, not asking for a full on promo.

"You think you got the better of me; Yeah, we'll see Sunday...............Joe"

I dunno.

Contract signing sounds like an idea.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> What will it take them to have Lesnar say SOMETHING in these feuds. He should have said something in the Goldberg feud and now with Joe punking him out every week, one would think he'd have something to say. Just a few word warning will do, not asking for a full on promo.
> 
> "You think you got the better of me; Yeah, we'll see Sunday...............Joe"
> 
> ...


Don't know what it will take or why they don't do it. If they didn't have Lesnar talk during the Goldberg feud then I doubt he'll do it here. Both Joe and Goldberg attacked Heyman and Lesnar didn't really address it and both also got the best of him multiple times and Lesnar didn't say anything.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Don't know what it will take or why they don't do it. If they didn't have Lesnar talk during the Goldberg feud then I doubt he'll do it here. Both Joe and Goldberg attacked Heyman and Lesnar didn't really address it and both also got the best of him multiple times and Lesnar didn't say anything.


He can't just come out with Heyman, smiling like last week didn't happen and let Heyman do all the work again.

But that's what will probably happen. Can't complain too much as the feud has been great and booked so well, but Lesnar should say something in situations like this IMO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> He can't just come out with Heyman, smiling like last week didn't happen and let Heyman do all the work again.
> 
> But that's what will probably happen. Can't complain too much as the feud has been great and booked so well, but Lesnar should say something in situations like this IMO.


I agree but it is not like WWE are good or even consistent when it comes to characterization. So it wouldn't surprise me if we just see the usual with Lesnar/Heyman.

At the very least they should hold a contract signing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I agree but it is not like WWE are good or even consistent when it comes to characterization. So it wouldn't surprise me if we just see the usual with Lesnar/Heyman.
> 
> At the very least they should hold a contract signing.


Lesnar is always gold in the sit down interviews, so at least we have those. But there are times in feuds when he really needs to say something in the ring tbh. Esp after what's happened in the Goldberg and Joe feuds.

Not sure Brock has said something in the ring since telling Slater he didn't give a shit about his kids lol. That was great.

But yeah, contract signing would be appropriate this week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

A lot of things to be excited about for this show. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm calling it now... Raw will be boring as all hell. Vince isn't going to want to compete with countrywide firework shows, or the season of summer for that matter. Both shows will be phoned in this week. Again.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll tune in for the Roman bits of the show, but otherwise it's Ninja Warrior again for me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking forward to the go home show, Raw has been on a roll lately.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> I'm calling it now... Raw will be boring as all hell. Vince isn't going to want to compete with countrywide firework shows, or the season of summer for that matter. Both shows will be phoned in this week. Again.


I dunno, it is the go home Raw to a PPV, so they can't fully phone it in right (or can they)?

And Smackdown has Cena returning. Last time he returned the show ended up being one of the best Smackdown's since the split.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> And Smackdown has Cena returning. Last time he returned the show ended up being one of the best Smackdown's since the split.


Well that show was '

WWE title match
SD women's title match
SD tag title match

This one is 

A battle royal for the # 1 contender to the US Title
SD women's title match 
Rap battle between Usos and New Day

On that alone it's not coming close to the one back in December.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I dunno, it is the go home Raw to a PPV, so they can't fully phone it in right (or can they)?
> 
> And Smackdown has Cena returning. Last time he returned the show ended up being one of the best Smackdown's since the split.


The go home show for extreme rules, payback and mitb were all terrible. I think they gave us the go home show last week instead.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

> Sasha Banks emerged triumphant in Raw’s historic first Women’s Gauntlet Match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joe has gotten the better of Brock 2x in a row... Brock needs to say SOMETHING about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see Joe and Lesnar both being separated again, probably by security that Heyman has brought in as opposed to wrestlers though. It sort of gives off the impression that Heyman is that guy who believes Lesnar is an attraction and should only fight if it's on PPV so the security is to prevent the crowd from seeing his client fighting on live television etc.

Reigns/Strowman is interesting - I'm not sure what way they go about it this week. Maybe Reigns catches Strowman by surprise and just beats him down? Locks him in the back of an ambulance and drives off? Or will we see Strowman stand tall AGAIN? - No idea who's winning on Sunday with all the decisions to change the decision etc.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Ambrose's rematch for the IC title going to get confirmed??? Cos if it doesn't, neither him or Miz will be on the PPV and the feud will keep going EVEN LONGER fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh this thread's going to be toxic tonight! I anticipate at least 5-10% of the posts will be complaining about WWE celebrating the 4th of July.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for some fuckery.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

As long as Joe/Lesnar and Reigns/Strowman are involved in a segment that consists of them beating down each other I'll be happy.

Everything else like Enzo/Cass, GOAT Miz, Samson and Titus Brand hopefully brings a nice added bonus.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Ohh this thread's going to be toxic tonight! I anticipate at least 5-10% of the posts will be complaining about WWE celebrating the 4th of July.


As toxic as Raw.
Already put on my goggles to protect me from the shitfumes emanating from my screen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright drinks and snacks on hand, all ready for RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Roman starts the show


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

In b4 Hardys VS Shesaro Chapter 21.725.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Go home show for a PPV? looks like we all know how bad this show is going to be lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hoping RAW will be a solid go home show.. With that being said, it'll be the exact opposite.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lets do this!!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Im watching until i get bored. I assume it will be quick but I'm still optimistic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this goes...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad they split up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Enzo was so silly to trust Cass again


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Haven't watched the opening of Raw for weeks and months because of working out.
God bless bronchitis.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Cass comes out to the same music again this week lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely Enzo won't come out doing his same routine, right...?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo about to get ragdolled once again at GBOF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so scared for what's about to happen to Enzo booking wise after Big Cass destroys him at the PPV.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Enzo & Cass are so over. I can't believe they split...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

enzo was slammed through glass???


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! For someone who is supposedly not looked at favorably by the higher ups it's a big plus for Enzo that he is actually opening Raw.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Enzo has a teardrop tattoo under his right eye.

Who did he kill?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Enzo was beaten in hotel rooms? Uuuuuh ... did it involve bra and panties?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Enzo's headband. Happy Early Fourth of July!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Enzo Amore got more punchlines than Lil Wayne in the mid 2000s


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

STFU Enzo, you ain't no Cena bish! Good or bad!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo, is one of the best on the mic. Too bad he can't wrestle :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

is that a real teardrop tatty under his eye or is that a scab?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Best promo on the roster in my opinion.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

solid promo from enzo, he is great on the mic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...Enzo spitting truth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Big Cass shows up with new music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo, you are gonna get squashed


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CASSHOLE LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Enzo spitting the truth about the merch check though, Cass for sure gonna miss that merch $


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Where the Enzo haters now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Turn it back off!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Best promo in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

pretty good promo imo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dude is ill on the mic


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

OK fuck it, I like Enzo now.

Best promo of the year thus far.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You can't drop the mic and then pick it back up!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

casshole.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Poor Enzo gonna get squashed...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good promo.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

"You are nothing more than a 7 feet catch phrase......that I created."

ETHER (that sht that makes your soul burn slow)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat tupac reference :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look Enzo got through a segment without getting beaten up :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enzo got TOO MUCH mic time. GTFOH Vince!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

good promo but does raw have to start with 15 uninterrupted minutes of one guy talking every show. it feels like every show anyway

brevity is the soul of wit vince. enzo could have delivered the same message just as well with a 5-7 minute promo geez


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Good promo. Shame it means nothing and he's gonna get his shit clapped on Sunday.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Top 10 mic workers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

She can legitimately suck him standing up.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hahahah yessss Enzo!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn good promo, see i can get behind Enzo's promos thats like that, not that dumb shit he was doing when he was with Cass.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Enzo is a spider monkey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice start to the show


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

surely they won't have Enzo beat Cass? that would make zero sense...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo about to become Dean Ambrose post shield break up hot.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Poor Charly. She is always almost tackled in her interviews now.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God I love this revamped Enzo.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Enzo talking was what I wanted to see tonight so I could kinda stop watching now. Debating staying around for a bit to see if anything interesting happens in the lead up to Balls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He should have ended it before that corny Tupac line


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck was that who i think it was, the bald guy in the suit?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

makes a change the face doing the attacking


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SASHAAAA :mark


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :lenny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are Bayley's cheers back?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I feel sorry for Bayley, a great super face gimmick decimated by weak as shit booking...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Enzo on fire! :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL that huggey smiley thing looks like ezekial from aqua teen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No women's main event this week. Thank the lord.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck was that who i think it was, the bald guy in the suit?


Who do you think it was?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah random tag match just like last week...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Meaningless women tag match incoming


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

After the weekend of amazing wrestling I experienced in Long Beach, it's gonna be hard to adjust to........Whatever WWE is right now.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I was wrong about Enzo. I though he was a one trick pony.

Glad to be proven wrong though. Dude just cut the best pure babyface promo I've heard in a very long time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And let the overly long filler tag matches begin! I expect to see about 2 or 3 more multi tag matches tonight, each lasting around 25 to 30 minutes. See thats how Raw fills its 3 hours, they just book random meaningless tag matches and book them to go on forever so they don't have to come with anything creative or new ideas.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo new FOTC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

hard to care about another throwaway tag match tbh, I wish they'd just dump these matches in favor of something more interesting.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for Bayley to lose


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't want to mess with Nia lol! She seems like she could hurt you.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who do you think it was?


adam pearce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, this is gonna be hard to watch after those G1 specials, specially after that final match between Ishii/Omega.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa with that pop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nia and Alexa teaming up, there truly is no rhyme nor reason to these tag matches.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match fucking sucks already.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha & Bliss...

drool.

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa probably gonna get her nose busted open again. Seems like a thing every time her and Sasha wrestles.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bayley is being buried for publicly supporting AJ Lee. Sad.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't Trump build a wall around Samoa?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it can't be a pretty sight when Nia is squeezing her fat ass into that spandex suit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley just stands there and lets herself get pushed off :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

From a strong promo to start, we're into a lame women's tag fpalm

Can't they put this somewhere in the 3rd hr for filler and keep the show going strong fpalm

Bayley and Sasha are so cringey.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Aren't even building Alexa/Sasha huh? This ain't ending at GBOF then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The women's division has truly regressed since HIAC last year.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Enzo's on fire! Probably the most entertaining thing going on RAW currently imo. There's something I never thought I'd ever say.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

What variation of The Hardys and Shesaro are we getting tonight for the 452nd episode in a row?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL my Mum was like "why didn't Bayley move out of the way faster! Come on girl you can go faster than Nia!" :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God it can't be a pretty sight when Nia is squeezing her fat ass into that spandex suit.


I think about it when see her haha cant be an enjoyable process


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> The women's division has truly regressed since HIAC last year.


they've not even tried to build any of the feuds since then other than Charlotte v Bayley and that they fucked up by having Bayley keep the title after Sasha helped her win it, completely out of character and from there things have just been shite, it's like after that they just thought "it's too much effort to build womens feuds, let's just have random tag matches and throw random women at the title for a bit and see how it goes over" :serious:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Why didn't Bayley MOVE OUT OF THE WAY? Holy crap she really is the female Eugene and even that's an insult. Eugene could at least gain on edge.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Bayley just stands there and lets herself get pushed off :lol


She's pretty bad man..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that confirms it, shes getting the sami treatment


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the chances Sasha pins Alexa? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For those that may not know, Sam Roberts just uploaded a recent interview with Marty Scurll, awesome interview, if you want something good to watch instead of this shit tag match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God it can't be a pretty sight when Nia is squeezing her fat ass into that spandex suit.


For a body fetishist, Vince sure has a thing for pushing ugly broads.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bayley is going to for sure run out right?

Meh...


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I might be the only one who's is mildly curious in Bliss/Banks. From the way they've been attacking each other in this match, there will be no working in this match if you get me :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Nia is so fucking slow in the ring...the other women have to slow down too for her and it makes her matches so difficult to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha about to pull a Roman and win 2 on 1


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Making Bayley look like a wimp again. Good job.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

for a fat chick nia moves better and faster than bayley


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> For those that may not know, Same Roberts just uploaded a recent interview with Marty Scurll, awesome interview, if you want something good to watch instead of this shit tag match


:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That Bliss & Boss booty show.

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match is still going on :sodone

It's already longer than what Bliss-Banks will be at GBOF :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That stomp move that Bliss does is horrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everytime the cameraman gets a close up on Alexa's ass


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course she did


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Making Bayley look like a wimp again. Good job.


I mean at this point they should just have her go back to NXT and build her up again there, they have totally trashed her character.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

HerNotThem said:


> After the weekend of amazing wrestling I experienced in Long Beach, it's gonna be hard to adjust to........Whatever WWE is right now.



After watching new japan, the in ring product is light years apart.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

End this crap please.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did they actually make Bliss tap out? :lol

It's ok, the Boss that did it!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Let's have your champ tap out on the last RAW before the title defense LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yeah, make the champ tap before Sunday. Good job.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Sasha!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black haired girl jumping > this match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bliss tapping out...lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO

Champion loses on TV to the contender, by submission of course :lmao

This company will never learn.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ace said:


> This match is still going on :sodone
> 
> It's already longer than what Bliss-Banks will be at GBOF :lmao


YOU CALLED IT :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get why they're going so out of there way to ruin Bayley.

Who benefits?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha shouldn't be beating Nia and the champ in a 2 on 1 match, but what do I know?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Pathetic fucking bunch of fucking women.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The women are TRASH in every way possible.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley is done.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

BRAAAUUUNNNN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brock's face in that picture. :lmao

Good promo/segment by Braun too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why haven't they produced a I'm Not Finished With You shirt yet?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

STROWMAN MERCH??!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Braun is so over.

I love it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Edit.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha shouldn't be beating Nia and the champ in a 2 on 1 match, but what do I know?


in terms of in ring ability she is better than either of them, I mean Nia is as slow as a slug in the ring and Alexa is getting better but she's a long way off the Boss.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I don't get why they're going so out of there way to ruin Bayley.
> 
> Who benefits?


 Tbf, they've butchered everyone.

Starting to think it's more incompetence than anything.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Brock's face in that picture. :lmao
> 
> Good promo/segment by Braun too.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reigns not here tonight? :lmao

Gotta take the face of WWE off low rating shows. Is he taking an off season when NFL starts?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bayley interfere in the bliss vs boss match why because fuck you thats why


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Too much filler already. Well maybe read what happened later


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That look on Brock's face! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> adam pearce


Oh.....

Carry on..


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Why haven't they produced a I'm Not Finished With You shirt yet?


WWE still think fans think of him as a heel :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If anyone wants to skip RAW for a few minutes, here is something more entertaining


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness!! Will we end up seeing Braun Strowman vs Kallisto II tonight with Strowman getting his win back?? :CENA


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm blown away by this company haha I will watch when I can and I don't expect much but damn the decisions are terrible....


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Sasha marks butthurt that she's losing on Sunday. Bayley marks just plain butthurt.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Ace said:


> Tbf, they've butchered everyone.
> 
> Starting to think it's more incompetence than anything.


I think it's just they want to make every other woman look so shit that people won't be as mad when they have Nia as champion for years on end


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At WM next year we need Braun Strowman vs the guy who plays The Mountain on Game Of Thrones, we know he's a big wrestling fan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha marks shouldn't get their hopes up.

Reportedly the match they're building for at SS is Bliss-Nia.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe, the destroyer :banderas


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Roman Reigns will be here tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So excited for this match. Really hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Reportedly the match they're building for at SS is Bliss-Nia.


And Lana-Naomi IV on the SD side :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lesnar-Joe

Best built feud, in probably years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Match Atmosphere.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I really hope Lesnar v Joe is as good as this build has been, can't wait for it


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I do love Brock's sit downs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> in terms of in ring ability she is better than either of them, I mean Nia is as slow as a slug in the ring and Alexa is getting better but she's a long way off the Boss.


If there were only focusing about in ring skills Cesaro and Nattie should have 2 years undfeated streaks, and Roman and Braun shouldn't be beating half the people they wrestle, but it is not just about wrestling skills, but believability. Nia is supposed to be a monster and Alexa is the champion, they shouldn't be beat for a girl smaller than them in a handicap match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Said it before, I'll say it again - best feud since Punk-Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If this company was smart they'd have Joe win the title and go on a dominate title reign, but this is WWE the land where they have no idea how to create new stars, so of course Joe is gonna lose.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sucks that Roman is the only one allowed to beat Brock. Because Joe looks legit right now against Lesnar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe-Lesnar has been incredible

So fucking hyped, I hope they beat the shit out of each other at GBOF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would be cool if the champ was here tonight, on the good home show.. But ya know how Lesnar rolls.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How can you be undefeated champion when you don't defend your title? You're not un-defeated, you're un-visible.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The Womens I mean Universal Title really needs a redesign


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cass hole and punk ass bitch in one episode huh? Shit I'm IN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> Sasha marks shouldn't get their hopes up.
> 
> Reportedly the match they're building for at SS is Bliss-Nia.


Sounds like "Heat Vacuum: The Match" Which means it's probably happening.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Big match feel. 

So excited for GBOF.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> If there were only focusing about in ring skills Cesaro and Nattie should have 2 years undfeated streaks, and Roman and Braun shouldn't be beating half the people they wrestle, but it is not just about wrestling skills, but believability. Nia is supposed to be a monster and Alexa is the champion, they shouldn't be beat for a girl smaller than them in a handicap match.


unfortunately making sasha look super strong on raw then have her lose the ppv match is the way the boss boking has been going for more than a year now


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm hype :mark

I REALLY hope they continue this to Summerslam.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

That's not PG, CLAP CLAP, CLAP CLAP CLAP.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Both are there live :mark: :mark:

I hope they close the show with a sit down interview in the ring which ends in chaos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope it's not a one sided affair between Joe and Lesnar. Has potential to be one of the MOTY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully the interview is not pre-recorded with both of them separate. And for all that is good and holy, let Lesnar talk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this match happening at this retarded ppv? Its a Summerslam main event caliber match, yet we have to see their matchup screen on that goofy drive in screen with that god awful cheesy sounding song playing, do they not see how dumb that looks?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Joe and Brock could be exciting if it wasn't for RomanWinsLOL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Big match feel.
> 
> So excited for GBOF.


Best card since Summerslam/MITB.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't see the match being Suplex City. If it was, it would have been built like such. Joe has gotten the better of Lesnar a few times so they've hammered it in that it IS possible. If I recall correctly in the Ambrose feud, Ambrose was destroyed pretty much every time they met pre-Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like Cedric's theme


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah CW Division match, time for a break...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAMN!

Crickets for Cedric Alexander.... sad. Dude is so talented. 

Time to see if he can get over again.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. This goddamn storyline.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy shit, the cruiser division is so bad lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

THEY'RE STILL DOING THIS FEUD?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia Fox is bad af


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cedric got injured. Entire months passed. And they just picked up where they left off with the same storyline. Incredible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny nearly every CW match i look out in the crowd and i can tell not a single one of them gives any fucks about the CW's at all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HerNotThem said:


> THEY'RE STILL DOING THIS FEUD?!


I swear feuds on 205 Live go on for like 2 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alexa's husband made his RAW debut in expected jobtastic fashion:* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882036594978508801


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Remember when Kota Ibushi and Zack Sabre Jr. could've signed with WWE last summer and been a part of the Cruiserweight division? They dodged several bullets :maury


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw is Balls.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo's ass looks EVEN FATTER tonight!

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBKRollins said:


> I swear feuds on 205 Live go on for like 2 years.


Guess they have to seeing as the entire division is like 8 guys.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is the Titus Brand


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> I swear feuds on 205 Live go on for like 2 years.


Hardys and Shesaro are going at it for four months now. The feud ended at Extreme Rules. No idea why they keep feuding.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny nearly every CW match i look out in the crowd and i can tell not a single one of them gives any fucks about the CW's at all.


and why should they when its clear as day wwe higher ups sure as fuck don't.

kevin dunn is a huge cancer that needs destroyed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That finisher is sick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alicia Fox is always entertaining :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This MizTV thing is honestly played out now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JoJo's ass looks EVEN FATTER tonight!
> 
> DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!


And Bray Wyatt is tapping that.

My goodness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That MizTV and Lavar segment was a disaster. Not to mention that Lemelo said n**ga twice :ti :ti :ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz getting that 9pm timeslot like the star he is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol guess they're forgetting the part where Lavar's Ball's son said the N word and thats what most of the news media was talking about.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it made headlines around the world!

well why not mention :trump maggle he got WWE headlines around the world :troll


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Same old same old with Miz and Dean. Seriously that feud needs to end for good after Sunday and never happen again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus another miz tv segment, fuck this company


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Miz/Ambrose feud needs to end...fast. Seriously, enough already.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

No innovative ways to progress the Ambrose and Miz feud -> fall back on MizTV.

Smh.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lavar looked good without a shirt :cole


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Hardys and Shesaro are going at it for four months now. The feud ended at Extreme Rules. No idea why they keep feuding.


Doesn't make any sense lol

There isn't even a match on GBOF?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nothing like promoting a segment that you issued a public and official apology for.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its funny they're still gonna brag about that segment even after what happened and how horrible it was, WWE never fails to amaze me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Same old same old with Miz and Dean. Seriously that feud needs to end for good after Sunday and never happen again.


They have pretty good chemistry. But, I agree with ya. That shit needs to go after this Sunday. Tired of seeing those two feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nothing like promoting a segment that you issued a public and official apology for.


vince is shameless

and yeah, there is no better example of creative either having ZERO IDEAS or being COMPLETELY paralyzed by vince than the example of miz and dean ambrose STILL feuding


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz/Dean, Hardys/Shesaro, Women's trash 'feuds', Reigns/Strowman all need to move on STAT.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dean hasn't been in a good feud since Rollins in 2014 lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Ambrose just not feud with anyone at all ever again? Seriously his feuds are the drizzling shits and make me wanna blow my brains out. Soon as this horrible Miz feud ends he's gonna move right on into another horrible boring feud where he makes jokes and pulls pranks on them, just fire this bum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Dean hasn't been in a good feud since Rollins in 2014 lol


Him and AJ Styles had a pretty good feud, imo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maryse....lawd


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maryse's dress is so pretty, she always wears pretty clothes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse steals Raw again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

curtis axel and bo dallas wtf are those outfits and hairstyles you got going on


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Miz going in on Lonzo Ball


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz dropping the truth on Lonzo :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Dean hasn't been in a good feud since Rollins in 2014 lol


Not true.

Dean was great during the feud with Lesnar until Lesnar decided to be a little baby about the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw the Being The Elite stuff during the CW segment, that DM had me dying :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

walking around topless HOW EMBARRASSING for a man


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Dean hasn't been in a good feud since Rollins in 2014 lol


Because Dean is one of the least talented guys in the company and it's ridiculously overated.

He's terrible and was fortunate to be in the shield, he shouldn't be anywhere near the midcard, jobber at best.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The ax man fixed his hair.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, Miz is killing Ambrose here.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Not true.
> 
> Dean was great during the feud with Lesnar until Lesnar decided to be a little baby about the match.


Fair enough, the match sucked though so I never remember that one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo out there looking like dave navarro


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz shooting on Ambrose would almost be interesting if it wasn't the 4th time he did this.

Cue Ambrose cutting a nice promo about respect and being a work horse etc.

WE'VE SEEN THIS ALREADY


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

miz talking mad shit

time for dean to come out on a pogo stick or something right?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:lmao These are Vince McMahon's words spoken by Miz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Miz just speaking the truth, Dean was so good with The Shield early on in his debut but quickly turned to shit when on his own.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Miz shooting on everyone. He's great.

And god damn Maryse...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Miz shooting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Miz is such a great mic worker, gotta give it to him.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The Miz is being wasted in a feud with this geek. He deserves better than wasting his time with Trash like Ambrose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz spitting some truth about Dean (granted, he was buried over the other 2 Shield guys, but still), and I like Dean


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally Axel stopped combing his tiny little bangs straight down on his forehead, that looked horrible for so long.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Take Ambrose off TV.

Heel turn, better entrance music, edgier take on his lunatic character. And he'll flourish.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Miz just speaking the truth, Dean was so good with The Shield early on in his debut but quickly turned to shit when on his own.


People are quick to forget that Ambrose was the hottest act in the WWE during his feud with Rollins. His booking killed him after that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Bo wearing one glove? :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ambrose cutting the generic face promo everyone in WWE is forced to repeat.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dean has the best entrance music in the whole damn company that's one thing about him that dont need changed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose better come spitting fire on that mic or it will disappointing.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rainmaka! said:


> :lmao These are Vince McMahon's words spoken by Miz.


That makes no sense. The reason Dean is a joke is because Vince books him that way.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz trying to sound tough and just comes across as a constipated kid with his expressions


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HEATH!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA fpalm


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Heath Slater > Ambrose


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this reminds me of a episode of smackdown, miz tv, miz slandering ambrose then ambrose firing back which resulted in a tag match

oh look its a tag match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh fuck, whelp heres our next long ass boring random tag match to fill time, i knew it was coming.....


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dean still gets some of the best pops I don't get it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please, please tell me Dean will drop that childish goofy persona.

He could be amazing if he was serious, and a bit sarcastic, baby face.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heath slater has children

did you know that


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Ambrose is in the dog house again.

They made Miz rip into him and Ambrose wasn't allowed to respond.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The Miz is being wasted in a feud with this geek. He deserves better than wasting his time with Trash like Ambrose.


ambrose not really trash, snowflake


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't wait for Curtis and Bo to find a way to get over with this gimmick before being released for no reason.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm relieved that Rhyno has his moustache again, it was weird seeing him without it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rhyno's shirt :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I love Heath Slater.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Uh oh. He said SHOT!
:vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> I think Ambrose is in the dog house again.
> 
> They made Miz rip into him and Ambrose wasn't allowed to respond.


And as it seems he is losing this Sunday.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Angle with that huge pop


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> ambrose not really trash, snowflake


Ambrose is the most rotten trash on the roster, he's never been remotely entertaining, snowflake.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I smell a tag team match playas.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Put the fuggin' IC belt on Slater dammit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle so happy to be told he sucks. What a guy.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KURT!

Did something happen to his knees? Looks like they're caving in..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God do we even need Kurt to come out? Everyone knows whats coming jsut go ahead and start the match we know the drill.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

"Hold on playa..."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can these idiots please shut up about draws and ratings?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

business? business?! MY BUSINESS IS TAG TEAM MATCHES PLAYA


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


This will never get old.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I know Slater won't win, but I'm happy for him that he's getting this match tonight!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

No tag team match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Um. Okay. GET HIM HEATH!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

2 of the best talents in the company!

Miz vs Slater!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Miz is right about boring ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Part of me wants Heath to win :lol


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

OH PLEASE GIVE IT TO SLATER!!!!! MAKE HIM RAW'S JINDER!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Good segment.

Although it's been done already, Miz-Dean, is another high profile match for GBOF.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole is such a cornball :lmao

"Well Heath Slater he's got kids......AND HE'S GOT AN INTERCONTINENTAL TITLE OPPORTUNITY! OH MY!"


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

YankBastard said:


> OH PLEASE GIVE IT TO SLATER!!!!! MAKE HIM RAW'S JINDER!!!!!


Slater is nothing like Jinder

Slater is actually entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad Kurt didn't announce a tag team match. GET'EM HEATH!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I could get used to Reigns being replaced by a random video package.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Cole is such a cornball :lmao
> 
> "Well Heath Slater he's got kids......AND HE'S GOT AN INTERCONTINENTAL TITLE OPPORTUNITY! OH MY!"


I wonder if he's getting in trouble when he goes backstage for saying 'shot.'


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Miz but it would be hilarious if Heath got the strap.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> And Bray Wyatt is tapping that.
> 
> My goodness.


Bray is BURIED....

In GUTZ!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rhyno turns on Slater.

Calling it.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Slater is nothing like Jinder
> 
> Slater is actually entertaining.


Yeah but if he wins, every smark on this board will cry about a jobber being champ, just like they did to Jinder.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No tag team match.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What was the point of the deep cutting truth about Dean at the start of Miz's promo?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz wrestling in his causal clothes :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> What was the point of the deep cutting truth about Dean at the start of Miz's promo?


Who knows...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bo looks like he has a gig to sing Lion King songs after Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh no Ambrose on commentary.... Jesus kill me now, let the corn and cringe begin.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YankBastard said:


> Yeah but if he wins, every smark on this board will cry about a jobber being champ, just like they did to Jinder.


I wouldn't. Heath is awesome, imo. Vastly underrated.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

YankBastard said:


> OH PLEASE GIVE IT TO SLATER!!!!! MAKE HIM RAW'S JINDER!!!!!



and drew wins the NXT title to complete the trilogy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so the whole point of miz cutting a promo on dean was to get dean to come out so he could sit in on commentary :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bo looks like caucasian Gedo


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose faces the winner at GBOF? Didn't they say Miz would be facing both at GBOF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> so the whole point of miz cutting a promo on dean was to get dean to come out so he could sit in on commentary :lmao


Right? And people wonder why these guys don't get over?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hopefully things pick up at halftime. Quite a dry spell here.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God Ambrose...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would those idiots shut up with that redundant ECW chant? I bet half of them never even watched ECW.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh no Ambrose on commentary.... Jesus kill me now, let the corn and cringe begin.


How is it cringe?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

3 of the 4 Social Outcats on this segment.

Ha, and everybody tought they woul be fired by now.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz wrestling in his dress shirt and pants is hilarious. Has this been done before? I can't recall. So funny, he is so original.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

do some fucking situps heath

are your kids going hungry so you can have that paunch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> How is it cringe?


Everything about Ambrose is Cringe anymore, his dumb jokes, his pranks, his laid back kid like attitude, the guy just annoys me to no end.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just to ensure this feud finally ends, there should be a clause that if Ambrose loses he doesn't get anymore rematches. But knowing WWE they'll continue to drag this feud out until Summerslam.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Slater should win the belt, and Ambrose should turn heel on Heath trying to get it back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YankBastard said:


> OH PLEASE GIVE IT TO SLATER!!!!! MAKE HIM RAW'S JINDER!!!!!





The High King said:


> and drew wins the NXT title to complete the trilogy


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Corey asks Dean to respond to his question that he can't handle success and Dean goes... Why you insulting me and had no answer lol. So awkward. Does Dean really have that little experience talking to people? He's so awkward, that interview with Austin was something...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean on commentary :mark :woo

Bo looks so much like Bray now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz has a nice ass.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz ripped his pants. LoL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"he's got somewhere between 4 and 6 children. that we know about" :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose actually put over Miz really well there.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose putting over Miz


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> do some fucking situps heath
> 
> are your kids going hungry so you can have that paunch


You realize you don't get lean abs by doing situps?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I had a feeling Miz's pants would rip...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think Ambrose is trying to get fired. Lol He just made fun of the Great Balls of Fire PPV name. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vince telling Ambrose to put over Miz on commentary?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose is like "Well, they are already burying me, so I will bury the PPV's name" :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You realize you don't get lean abs by doing situps?


Well it helps after you get lean.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You realize you don't get lean abs by doing situps?


Agreed. Abs is 90% diet


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz doing his best AJ Styles impression with those ripped pants.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I think Ambrose is trying to get fired. Lol He just made fun of the Great Balls of Fire PPV name. :lol


Well, it is a stupid name...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Ambrose get fucking serious for even one minute? I swear Miz could slap renee young and Ambrose would stand there grinning and make some sarcastic remark. Its easy to see why Austin nearly ripped his head off on his podcast listening to this lazy carefree bum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo looks like an Asian chief mixed with one of the dudes from Duck Dynasty.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Heath is so underrated


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Is this an iron man match? I'm regretting tuning in.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What is Heath's finisher.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I think Ambrose is trying to get fired. Lol He just made fun of the Great Balls of Fire PPV name. :lol


That name should be made fun of. It's a stupid name for a WWE pay-per-view!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz with a clean split.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL Ambrose looked wasted.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Slater went for the weirdest looking top rope powerslam I've ever seen :lmao

It was in slowmotion.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Bo looks like an Asian chief mixed with one of the dudes from Duck Dynasty.


im laughing my ass of at his little gloves


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That top rope powerslam was pretty clean


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Is this an iron man match? I'm regretting tuning in.


Yeah has gone for too long, but what are they doing with Ambrose?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

good match ruined by that cluster fuck


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm liking the Miztourage.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Ambrose get fucking serious for even one minute? I swear Miz could slap renee young and Ambrose would stand there grinning and make some sarcastic remark. Its easy to see why Austin nearly ripped his head off on his podcast listening to this lazy carefree bum.


I'm 100% sure he books himself and tells Vincent Kennedy McMahon what his disposition for the night will be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> What is Heath's finisher.


Lol i don't think he's ever needed one, usually you only get a finisher when you win matches.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

the match was pretty good


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

DAMMIT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm tired of these distraction finishers! Especially when underdogs like Slater will go back near the bottom with no real hope for a serious push.

Pisses me off! 

Do that shiet to Sami Zayn, not Heath Slater dammit!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MFR55 said:


> im laughing my ass of at his little gloves


Looks like an OJ Simpson glove :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I honestly can't think of Slater's finisher, isn't it something that looks like the ZigZag?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so dean is winning at gbof right


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Entourage dominating WWE midcard scene would be a good way to fill TV minutes every week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks bo Dallas looks like x PAC now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lothario said:


> I'm 100% sure he books himself and tells Vincent Kennedy McMahon what his disposition for the night will be.


Dude thats just how Ambrose is, he wasn't booked or told how to act on the podcast yet he still acted like a lazy give no fucks bum. What you see on WWE is pretty much him irl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty pointless segment in the grand scheme, but I guess I should expect that..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooh I hope that the thing of whoever stands tall on the go home Raw loses at the PPV :lol

Prob not though, Dean seems to be in the dog house or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's pretty obvious that Roman will be there at the end, in an ambulance.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This episode is stretching like gum.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> I'm liking the Miztourage.


just a way to give them a story for a feud with rhino and slater.
All 4 were doing nothing


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

telling the rules of the ambulance match LOOOOOOOOOL, these fuckers will change it as usual.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Braun Strowman ROARS" 

:lol This company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gosh, I hate the ambulance stipulation. Never liked it. Even hated when HBK was booked in one with Batista. So dumb.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They could've at least brought back The Great American Bash name instead of Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is with all these titled segments "Braun Strowman Roars", "The Golden Truth"? :lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole match is so interesting. From Miz shooting on Dean, Dean giving zero fucks on commentary, Miz wrestling in his dress clothes and ripping his pants, Dean oddly putting Miz over on commentary and a long decent match on top of it. Such a weird match but I like it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah has gone for too long, but what are they doing with Ambrose?


Whatever it is, it aint doing nothing for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> They could've at least brought back The Great American Bash name instead of Great Balls of Fire.


Can't do that when "Great American Bash" name came from the NWA/WCW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> so dean is winning at gbof right


Hopefully not


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I honestly can't think of Slater's finisher, isn't it something that looks like the ZigZag?


I had to look it up. According to Wikipedia it's the Smash Hit(Spinning lifting DDT).

I don't think I've ever seen him use this even for his opponent to kick out afterwards.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why not Ambulance on a Pole?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude thats just how Ambrose is, he wasn't booked or told how to act on the podcast yet he still acted like a lazy give no fucks bum. What you see on WWE is pretty much him irl.


Oh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude thats just how Ambsrose is, he wasn't booked or told how to act on the podcast yet he still acted like a lazy give no fucks bum. What you see on WWE is pretty much him irl.


So then why is Miz who gives way too many fucks and has been with the company a lot longer on the exact same level as Dean is?

Because his carefree attitude doesn't fucking matter. They're just trying to find reasons to justify not pushing anyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't do that when "Great American Bash" name came from the NWA/WCW.


So was "Clash of Champions" and they brought that back last year, I believe.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I had to look it up. According to Wikipedia it's the Smash Hit(Spinning lifting DDT).
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen him use this even for his opponent to kick out afterwards.


I just looked it up and on Wikipedia it said it is a flying reverse neckbreaker.

NM that was his old one, though there is video of him using it as part of Nexus.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> And as it seems he is losing this Sunday.


Crossing my fingers he turns heel for Summerslam. That fucker needs it the absolute most! They don't even give him promo time anymore and that's his greatest strength.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> So was "Clash of Champions" and they brought that back last year, I believe.


I guess they filled their quota of WCW stuff for awhile, then.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> So then why is Miz who gives way too many fucks and has been with the company a lot longer on the exact same level as Dean is?
> 
> Because his carefree attitude doesn't fucking matter. They're just trying to find reasons to justify not pushing anyone.


Shhh! That dude CLEARLY works for WWE and knows Ambrose irl. Listen to him! He speaks truth (sarcasm level on 9000)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

This new tapout commercial... Is he trolling all the people who call him Super Cena with this? While talking about trolls? John Cena really is a freaking heel!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take it.

Titus Brand-backed Apollo Crews vs Braun Strowman?

Fresh matchup.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PUT YO HANDS IN THE AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Trophies said:


> They could've at least brought back The Great American Bash name instead of Great Balls of Fire.


Can't have that.

Calling it the Great American bash will offend people, make people feel left out, and sad. This is global WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Titus Brand going to face Braun? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crews Can't Lose, y'all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Titus Brand always encouraging.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

GOLDYYYYY :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no wig or coat, fuck this shit


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I just looked it up and on Wikipedia it said it is a flying reverse neckbreaker.


I'm not seeing that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wouldn't even be surprised if Titus gets Crews semi-over.

He's got some catchy lines.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn hate to see a brotha take a squash like Apollo gonna take


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there any reason to keep watching tonight?

Brock and Joe are not going to appear, it seems. Just some sit-down interviews.

Braun is fighting Apollo.

The women are finished for tonight. Same for the IC title.

What's left? Elias Samson and Finn Balor?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a pretty straightforward way to end the "What!?" chant

Goldust straight told the crowd to shut the fuck up :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Goldust was like....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So much for the Crews/Titus thing being taken seriously by management. This Goldust nostalgia act is pitiful also. I give up. :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I had to look it up. According to Wikipedia it's the Smash Hit(Spinning lifting DDT).
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen him use this even for his opponent to kick out afterwards.


I looked it up and it looks just like Bobby Roode's finisher


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Unfortunate he doesn't have the wig.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goldust presents goldust in starring goldust :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Ode to Joy :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'm not seeing that.


You'll have to read my edit. That flying neckbreaker was his old one.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They're putting more effort into this program than they are with Miz and Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was HHH's old theme.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so its just a recap video with music, honestly this company man


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

R Truth doing his best impression of Dean Ambrose there.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I just shot soda through my nose when the video started playing "Ode to Joy". Fuckin' Hilarious!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show is the equivalent of material left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ode to Joy! :lmao :clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goldust looked so upset lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ummmm okayyyyy.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

OH GAWD NOT AN IRON MAN MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a fucking waste of time. The odds of a good iron man match is like 1 in 50.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*IF RAW GAVE YOU AIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god IS THIS FUCKING FEUD EVER GONNA FUCKING ENDD???! Holy shit The Hardy's and Sheasaro are about to set a record of longest feud ever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, a 30 min Iron Man match for this?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Iron Man Match.
They are gonna make us watch these four until we puke.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> The Ode to Joy :lol





ShowStopper said:


> That was HHH's old theme.
> 
> :lmao





Kowalski's Killer said:


> I just shot soda through my nose when the video started playing "Ode to Joy". Fuckin' Hilarious!





Crucial said:


> Ode to Joy! :lmao :clap


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally Seth Rollins!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Kurt trying to answer the phone but it was still ringing :lol

Seth!!! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kurt angle got a PHONE CALL!

mysterious!

cant you feel the TENSION?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt was watching Kenny's DM


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

30 Minutes? 30 Minutes of Hardyz and Cesaro/Sheamus? :stop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins in action? I wonder who he'll face this time.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh my god IS THIS FUCKING FEUD EVER GONNA FUCKING ENDD???! Holy shit The Hardy's and Sheasaro are about to set a record of longest feud ever.


Wouldn't be so bad if you didn't know exactly it will end with a fuck finish. Because heat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth if you plan on hitting your knee finisher, for the love of god slap your fucking thigh and try and give it just a tad of impact.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins in action? I wonder who he'll face this time.


It'll either be Bray Wyatt or Samoa Joe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

After Sunday I don't want to see Miz/Ambrose or Hardys/Sheamus-Cesaro in a segment or match together ever again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*FUCK RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAW GAVE ME AIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> It'll either be Bray Wyatt or Samoa Joe.


Doesn't makes sense for him to face either of them in a random match specially on this go home show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Kurt was watching Kenny's DM


Wish I could watch Kenny's DM. :x


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is he facing Hawkins again? Raw is like groundhog day every week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Getting a win over Bray at this point is the equivalent of getting a win over Aiden English.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

^shakes head*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkins.

:lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please Rollins. Squash this scrub.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God this show sucks. I'm just watching because I've been a fan for so long. It's hard for me to fully turn it off.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Doesn't makes sense for him to face either of them in a random match specially on this go home show.


You're right... feed him a jobber like Kurt Hawkins but have Bray Wyatt interfere somehow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has Curt Hawkins won a match on his return? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Curt Hawkins again?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried this guy and get it over with


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

An Ironman match for a show with 8 matches, jesus.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That Outfit amalgam of Jim Neidhart and Jacques Rougeau.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't he just face Hawkins last week? Why is it happening again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Rollins chants.

:rollins


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

"What a knee right to the face"

Ok Cole.

But what is the NAME of this knee?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That's more like it!

Rollins squashes!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That finisher is so bad.

Rollins needs to ask Okada and Omega for lessons.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha GOOD ME TOO :lmao

And as I was typing that Seth won :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the point of this was


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rollins would be better on Smackdown. Have him fight Jinder, Corbin, Styles, Nakamura. 

He seems to play second-fiddle to Roman, Brock, and others on RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, the move looked GREAT that time.

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Knee looked better this week. Still needs a name. But I'm going to assume Vince is still not sold on it.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

What a waste, they might as well have just brought him out to shoot a promo and then have a face off with Wyatt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> That finisher is so bad.
> 
> Rollins needs to ask Okada and Omega for lessons.


I've been one of those critical of the move but it looked fine tonight. Had more impact and he showed more conviction while executing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing Rollins using the Rainmaker V-trigger and comparing it to Kenny's...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Whoa, the move looked GREAT that time.
> 
> :mark:


Still no sound or impact to it, until i hear a thud of some kind like Omega's version i can't accept it.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

He put some force into that knee for once. Must've saw Kenny Omega throw the sickest pro wrestling knee strike in recorded history on Michael Elgin last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Still no sound or impact to it, until i hear a thud of some kind like Omega's version i can't accept it.


You don't have to. As long as it looks like that everytime, Im good.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The Knee finish is looking better. They thinking "Sudden Impact" for a name?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I've been one of those critical of the move but it looked fine tonight. Had more impact and he showed more conviction while executing it.


 When you've seen Kenny use it effectively, Rollins in comparison looks like complete and utter shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit! Brock's actually gonna speak, this should be good.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins is close to being a Bret Hart type straight talker, but that style works better if things aren't so scripted.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

"Rollins gets no reactions"

:Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Lesnar finally talking, good!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm okay with babyface Seth. But creative needs to stop having him say "We don't need to be saved" "this is our cover".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> When you've seen Kenny use it effectively, Rollins in comparison looks like complete and utter shit.


I am sure Omega was born executing that move like that, he never got better at it with practice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If he's going to hit it like that every week, I hope he keeps it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A Talk-off. How exciting.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That Queen of the South commercial is annoying lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> When you've seen Kenny use it effectively, Rollins in comparison looks like complete and utter shit.


Agreed, plus it looked nearly identical to how he did it last week to Hawkins when everyone bashed it, only difference tonight was he done it quicker. Hawkins still sold it the same way and Rollins hit the same just a bit quicker.

The speed of the move isn't the issue its the impact or lack there of when the knee connects. When Omega does it it sounds like he's fracturing their skull, when Rollins does it you hear nothing.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rollins is in the King Slayer... so maybe call it something like KTF, Knees to faces. Lol shit I don't know, Rollins doesn't really have a gimick to play off of.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh shit! Brock's actually gonna speak, this should be good.


I WILL CONQUER SAMOA JOE, BECAUSE I AM A MERCENARY!?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Lesnar/Joe interview should be interesting...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You know Rollins hit the move well if people are panicking over it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a big fight feel this has :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock looks like he has a bad sun burn all over his body, holy shit he's red.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This actually is pretty interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE KILLING IT IN THIS INTERVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Brock looks like he has a bad sun burn all over his body, holy shit he's red.


Yep. That's we call a farmers' tan. Looks awful.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let Joe win on sunday.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shannon Briggs wants his slogan back :maury


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Brock Lesnar sounds like Schmidt.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JOE IS FUCKING KILLING IT :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> You know Rollins hit the move well if people are panicking over it.


He could hit amazingly every week and still, "Oh it's shit compared to Omega"...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe saying "I did him" sounds weird :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HERE WE GO


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Joe is so no nonsense

:kobelol

Let's go Joe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe is hype.:lol:done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

By far the best part of the show, holy shit, this is amazing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Un-real.

The hype is real.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Segments like this are the reason people cheer heels -- they're making Joe look like a badass.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The build to this feud has been masterful.

I'm so hype.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe is badass.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

kada

The way this feud has been booked.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 will kill it on Sunday. wens3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock really is a good talker, no idea why they keep him mute everytime he's in the ring.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Again, it's stupid WWE is holding off for Roman to beat Brock. When Joe is legit right now. smh.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They really just made Brock look like bitch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Would've been better if they didn't hold Joe back at the end, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

roud roud roud


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone else notice that Adam Pierce is finally getting his moment in the spotlight with two backstage appearances tonight?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Loving the build up for this match!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe being a real pro wrestler warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No F5 before the match? wow.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope Lesnar doesn't beat Joe and this feud is done with.

Carry it to Summerslam and let Joe win the title.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

They've done damn near everything right with this build. Now it needs to deliver!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good segment!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's the most I've seen Brock talk in forever.

Good segment too, I'm cheering for Joe this Sunday.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO, let's be honest...

If this was a REAL, unscripted fight (using any legal fighting style) between Joe and Lesnar... Lesnar don't want none.

TBQPFH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid segment and it was nice to see Lesnar talk, they should have him do that more often.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Joe looked like a fool as Lesnar just laughed at him and made Joe look like the fool he is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was so cool


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good stuff, only reason to watch the ppv.

Inb4 they follow this up with a bear segment or some shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mustfa Rollins


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was refreshing. Two badasses that I can buy into. It truly had that RAW feel.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe channeling Shannon the Cannon Briggs.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Roxinius said:


> They really just made Brock look like bitch


Agree -- he looked like a cowardly heel. Maybe they're turning him back after Balls of Fire? The rumors say he's fighting Reigns at Summerslam, and he'll have to be the villain in that feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, CW match...time for a break.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready for RAW to end so I can get back to playing GTA 5.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

The High King said:


> Joe looked like a fool as Lesnar just laughed at him and made Joe look like the fool he is


You...... You have no clue this is supposed to work do you? That was exactly what it needed to be.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

From Lesnar/Joe to Mustafa Ali is quite a cut. Don't wanna get the crowd too excited.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He could hit amazingly every week and still, "Oh it's shit compared to Omega"...


Well it would be, Omega has the best knee strikes in the entire world of wrestling right now. 

Theres a reason wrestlers slap their thigh when they hit superkicks and knee strikes, it makes them look more vicious and gives them impact. Rollins doesn't do that, his knee strike has no impact or any kind of hard hitting sound.

Once he starts learning to do that when he hits it i can warm up to him using it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great segment.

Both looked good.

Joe looks like a no nonsense maniac. No fear of Lesnar.
Lesnar knows he's the beast, not scared of Joe.

Two titans going to collide.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Well it would be, Omega has the best knee strikes in the entire world of wrestling right now.
> 
> Theres a reason wrestlers slap their thigh when they hit superkicks and knee strikes, it makes them look more vicious and gives them impact. Rollins doesn't do that, his knee strike has no impact or any kind of hard hitting sound.
> 
> Once he starts learning to do that when he hits it i can warm up to him using it.


Exactly, this isn't rocket science let alone calculus. It's not hard to see why Rollins' strikes get a bunch of shit, especially since he "borrowed" that particular move from Omega and made it his FINISHER.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm hoping to see some Finn & Elias and Braun & Roman to close the show and this has been a pretty good go-home episode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Architect-Rollins

Especially when you consider his kneepad is making contact with his opponent's head, and not the bottom of his boot like a superkick, there's not necessarily a need for a loud sound to be made.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HerNotThem said:


> You...... You have no clue this is supposed to work do you? That was exactly what it needed to be.


it made Joe look like a fool roaring and shouting and acting like a idiot who was riled up by brocks taunting and laughing at him.

Then americans love all that roaring and shouting and bravado.
If joe is suppose to be the face he looked more like a child throwing a temper tantrum while brock played him.

I am not blaming joe but creative.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its just sad watching this amazing Joe/Lesnar build just knowing Joe has no chance of winning because they want Roman to beat Lesnar. Vince is so god damn stubborn with the Reigns thing he just ignores everything else regardless of how good Joe is and how hot he is right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh this is still going...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That DDT was fucking NASTY!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Stealing' moves again.

:lmao

Someone get on RVD for 'stealing' the frogsplash. Or, HBK stealing the superkick from Chris Adams.

Stealing a gimmick and making it your own for years' on end, perfectly fine, though.

The Geek Generation at work.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HerNotThem said:


> Exactly, this isn't rocket science let alone calculus. It's not hard to see why Rollins' strikes get a bunch of shit, especially since he "borrowed" that particular move from Omega and made it his FINISHER.


Do you think Omega owns it or was the first to use it?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Neville needs legit opponents.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville has perfected the methodical heel bag, is one of the greatest highflyers ever, AND he can sell his ass off. Nothing he can't do in there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They spent way too much time on the top ropes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville sells the DDTs better than anyone on the business


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good sell.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Its just sad watching this amazing Joe/Lesnar build just knowing Joe has no chance of winning because they want Roman to beat Lesnar. Vince is so god damn stubborn with the Reigns thing he just ignores everything else regardless of how good Joe is and how hot he is right now.


The feud has elevated Joe from upper midcarder to respectable main eventer; his stock has never been higher. That's all this feud needs to achieve. 

Joe's not going to be he face of the company. He's not going to be the guy to carry the company. He's not going to be the #1 .

Why, then, would you give him Brock? There's no need.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Neville is the longest reigning champion right now.

He's been great, too bad the CW division is so terrible and beneath him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match just like the Miz/Slater match has gone on for too long.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Brock looks like he has a bad sun burn all over his body, holy shit he's red.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882056522133458944


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> 'Stealing' moves again.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


"Stealing with the blessing of the original creators".

Nice try. Anyway, who cares at this point.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> @Architect-Rollins
> 
> Especially when you consider his kneepad is making contact with his opponent's head, and not the bottom of his boot like a superkick, there's not necessarily a need for a loud sound to be made.


He can't please everyone I guess. I could honestly care less about Omega and how he does his version of the move. The way Seth did it tonight looked good compared to the last few times. He seems to be getting more comfortable with it. Good enough for me right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, I actually really like Mustfafa.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ali destroyed


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville is the TRUTH man. I haven't seen him as much lately because I haven't been watching 205 Live, he's gotten even better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BrotherNero said:


> "Stealing with the blessing of the original creators".
> 
> Nice try. Anyway, same old.


It's still stealing someone's gimmick (a gimmick that was one of the most popular of all time in the business) and using it as your own for *years* now.

Embarrassing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> @Architect-Rollins
> 
> Especially when you consider his kneepad is making contact with his opponent's head, and not the bottom of his boot like a superkick, there's not necessarily a need for a loud sound to be made.


Theres not a reason for a loud smacking sound to be made when Pentagon jr kicks someones leg, but it makes it look more vicious and hard hitting. Theres not a reason for loud stomps to be made when someone is stomping someones chest in the corner, but they stomp their other foot to give them impact. Bret stomped when he threw punches to give them more impact, when logically a real punch wouldn't make a stomping thud, it just looks better in wrestling when you do that kinda stuff for moves.

In wrestling you need to do things like that to make moves sound more hard hitting than they actually are.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is definitely here tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This Bray vignette :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville is by far the best champion WWE has and arguably the most complete wrestler they have since turning heel


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Rollins but I really don't want to see Bray lose *again*. That's actually a burial if its clean.

Shitty situation for me lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no I thought we wouldn't have to see Bray today but I guess it was wishful thinking :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. Bray.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres not a reason for a loud smacking sound to be made when Pentagon jr kicks someones leg, but it makes it look more vicious and hard hitting. Theres not a reason for loud stomps to be made when someone is stomping someones chest in the corner, but they stomp their other foot to give them impact.
> 
> In wrestling you need to do things like that to make moves sound more hard hitting than they actually are.


I agree. There's 'not a reason' for it. I'd rather the sound, or lackthereof, be more accurate with how it would sound in actuality.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, Wyatt is next...I guess Rollins comes out and confronts him?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Got dayum!

Bray so drunk in JoJo's pucci.. this ninja out in some hot azz Arizona desert! In some tight azz pants and hot azz cowboy boots and NO DAMN WATER... NOWHERE! 

Somebody pull this ninja out! HE IN TOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEP!!!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Man, I actually really like Mustfafa.


He consistently has good matches on 205live. Also has a beautiful Spanish fly which I always :mark: for.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856463648285499396


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Neville and Tazowa already relegated to the pre-show of GBOF. :lol

Just scrap the CW. It's a dud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So glad Bray found land to build his new home on.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be mad if Joe wins Sunday but I doubt he will.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Got dayum!
> 
> Bray so drunk in JoJo's pucci.. this ninja out in some hot azz Arizona desert! In some tight azz pants and hot azz cowboy boots and NO DAMN WATER... NOWHERE!
> 
> Somebody pull this ninja out! HE IN TOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEP!!!!


You sound like a really lame 14 year old.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Reigns is definitely here tonight.


Yep.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I bet he says the same stuff. Bold prediction.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO our cable provider just showed JoJo saying tickets were still available for SD :lol Oops don't think we were supposed to see that 

LOL then Bray was on right after :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Ok, Wyatt is next...I guess Rollins comes out and confronts him?


Don't think he's gonna confront him in the desert :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

who is this? and what's the back story?












lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

No WWE, you will not suck me back into Bray Wyatt, no matter how perfect this setting is or how his web of nonsense would totally work if he had a small army of pawns at his disposal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh...I really hope this Rollins/Wyatt match is just a one off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> I agree. There's 'not a reason' for it. I'd rather the sound, or lackthereof, be more accurate with how it would sound in actuality.


Thats boring and makes the move look lame though, in pro wrestling moves aren't supposed to be realistic, if you legit super kicked someone in the face with a boot on you'd hear no smacking sound like when Shawn hit it. Think of how much the superkicke would have sucked if he just hit and there was no sound.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're really content to do the same stuff with Bray every week, every feud he's in. It's pretty remarkable at this point.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice of WWE to let Bray cut a promo where his wife currently makes him sleep.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa should wear a ponytail more often it's cute on her.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Scorpions in the video, obviously Sting makes his return at Great balls of FIRE!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The interviewer looks like she could take Alexa in a fight


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlie's character calling geeks out is actually so good.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Neville is by far the best champion WWE has and arguably the most complete wrestler they have since turning heel


He really is, the issue is he seems so far ahead of everyone at the moment that there doesn't seem to be any challengers who you could take serious in their chances to beat him.

Don't get me wrong there are plenty of talented faces on the 205live roster who I personally enjoy (Ali, Alexander, Tozawa, Metalik) but in terms of presentation I don't think any of them are realistic contenders to dethrone Neville. They either need to build someone up really well or bring a big name into the division to give a fitting end to Neville's reign whenever that happens.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lame.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Got dayum!
> 
> Bray so drunk in JoJo's pucci.. this ninja out in some hot azz Arizona desert! In some tight azz pants and hot azz cowboy boots and NO DAMN WATER... NOWHERE!
> 
> Somebody pull this ninja out! HE IN TOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEP!!!!


If you're going to say to ninja instead of "n****a" and azz instead of ass, you might as well not say anything at all. Cringeworthy stuff


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly is fucking beautiful. Just wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats boring and makes the move look lame though, in pro wrestling moves aren't supposed to be realistic, if you legit super kicked someone in the face with a boot on you'd hear no smacking sound like when Shawn hit it. Think of how much the superkicke would have sucked if he just hit and there was no sound.


I'm more into the look of the move than the sound of it, but I hear you.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Such a shame that Wyatt isn't under writing that knows what they they have in him in this age where the ratings and acclaim for fictional works have shifted to badass superheroes and intricate, sophisticated television stories.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly & Bliss! :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What was that Wyatt promo?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Charly's all "bitch do you see these titties, you cannot fuck with me"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bliss just bury 'd Charly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charly vs Bliss, book it Vince!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lame Wyatt promo, then lame, meaningless Alexa promo.

Raw batting 1.000 tonight.

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well Alexa, Charly is very good at "holding the microphone" :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor and Cesaro has potential


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Charlie's character calling geeks out is actually so good.


Yeah finally we got an interviewer sort of in the vein of Mean Gene, who doesn't just stand there like a lifeless robot regurgitating preset questions and showing no emotion.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looking forward to Balor and Cesaro here.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> He really is, the issue is he seems so far ahead of everyone at the moment that there doesn't seem to be any challengers who you could take serious in their chances to beat him.
> 
> Don't get me wrong there are plenty of talented faces on the 205live roster who I personally enjoy (Ali, Alexander, Tozawa, Metalik) but in terms of presentation I don't think any of them are realistic contenders to dethrone Neville. They either need to build someone up really well or bring a big name into the division to give a fitting end to Neville's reign whenever that happens.


Hideo Itami could be a good choice if he's going to stick around. They might want to see if he stays healthy first though.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Holy fuck this show is boring me. I'm out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm bummed I can't do Finn's entrance properly cos of my broken shoulder lol :lol I'll know I'm fully healed when I can finally do the arm thing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> If you're going to say to ninja instead of "n****a" and azz instead of ass, you might as well not say anything at all. Cringeworthy stuff


Been doing it since I signed up. 

A ninja ain't stoppin' now! :grin2:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Last week felt the go home show, not this week. Seriously it's just filler, filler and more filler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw has been forgettable, it needed a stronger Joe-Lesnar segment.

I get the feeling they're setting for Roman to return and attack Braun for the highlight of the show.

I hate when they phone it in and give these big angles to Roman when he doesn't need it.

Joe-Lesnar is the hot feud, they should go all in without the fear of making Roman look like a smaller star.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

God is probably laughing at Bray Wyatt's promo shoot claiming he's everywhere and that he's god. 

So now that Charlotte is on SD, they are now referring to Alexa Bliss as "goddess". Something needs to happen to get Alexa Bliss vs Charlette 

So Finn Balor, what happened to that Demon King persona. Haven't seen it like ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HerNotThem said:


> Holy fuck this show is boring me. I'm out.


*JUST 30 MORE MINUTES!!!!*  lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm hoping the Drifter interferes.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Ace said:


> This Raw has been forgettable, it needed a stronger Joe-Lesnar segment.
> 
> I get the feeling they're setting for Roman to return and attack Braun for the highlight of the show.
> 
> I hate when they phone it in and give these big angles to Roman when he doesn't need it.


Damn did they already show it? Missed it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Balor sick or on drugs tonight?

He doesn't look himself...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Last week felt the go home show, not this week. Seriously it's just filler, filler and more filler.


It's a 3 hour television show that airs 52 weeks per year. It's 90% filler tbh. 

The goal: entertaining filler


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Balor sick or on drugs tonight?
> 
> He doesn't look himself...


 Looks like the same geek you see every week. Maybe a bit skinnier?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Zack Ryder and Kalisto can get new theme music but Cesaro can't, man its gotta suck being under Kalsito and Zack Ryder in terms of being given a shit about backstage.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

thread won't even get to 80 pages, what a great and interesting go-home RAW


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Hideo Itami could be a good choice if he's going to stick around. They might want to see if he stays healthy first though.


Yeah maybe, although I'm enjoying his slow burn heel turn on NXT (or at least that's what it appears to be) at the moment and it would sort of depend on how the main roster crowd takes to him. In hindsight, it may prove to be a bad decision to not have Aries take the belt off him as I don't see any other challengers being as over as what Aries was/is.

There are loads of people who I'd like to see take the title off him (All those mentioned in the previous post or even Oney Lorcan who makes a fantastic never say die underdog IMO), it just requires them to be built up to the point they are getting consistently good reactions.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Matt with not-so-subtle delete chants.

Love it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Hideo Itami could be a good choice if he's going to stick around. They might want to see if he stays healthy first though.


Itami would be a boost
Thought Enzo would end up there but his mic skills will save him from there


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

What ever gave WWE writers the idea that Sheamus and Cesaro would be great champions and should be carrying the belt. These two jobbers belong in the mid-carders with the rest. 

Enzo and Big Cass should have been champions right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_game_master said:


> Damn did they already show it? Missed it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882057716650303488


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Balor sick or on drugs tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finn again dominating the much larger man :lol

Dude should thank AJ, Kenny and The Bucks for a career.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

to think last year the Hardys were the reason to tune in to TNA
One year later they make me want to turn off wrestling.
What a nosedive


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The hate for Balor is so jokes, everyone here probably loved him in NJPW.

Typical.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ace said:


> Looks like the same geek you see every week. Maybe a bit skinnier?


Maybe he's just been hardcore raging that instead of competing against Lesnar for the UC, he's stuck where he is?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I haven't seen the Broken Hardy's yet I've only heard about it. Why haven't they done it in the WWE yet? I think I heard something about TNA not wanting them too use it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh this Hardy nostalgia act is getting real old. Its sickening how ex wwe wrestlers go out to other companies and reinvent themselves and when they get back to WWE they just turn them into their old tired act that they moved on from. Just look at The Dudley's, Bubba went to TNA and killed it as Bully Ray, came off like such a bad ass and legit main eventer, then he comes back to WWE and they had them the goofy glasses with no lenses and the ugly camo outfits.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe he's just been hardcore raging that instead of competing against Lesnar for the UC, he's stuck where he is?


 He's right where he belongs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn a 30 min tag match between these people.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, good luck getting your "cardio" up to par in 5 days, Matt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> The hate for Balor is so jokes, everyone here probably loved him in NJPW.
> 
> Typical.


 Dude has always been trash :shrug

LOL at this match though, Balor going toe to toe with someone who could eat him :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow Matt just called Sheamus the "stiffiest wrestler he has ever worked with." That's insane to hear someone say on live tv about someone else. They aren't supposed to admit it is fake.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882057716650303488


they should have did a bigger segment than that. That's the main event. 

Back in the olden days. WWF would have had that as the last 15 minute segment on War-Zone. 


Probably had the ramp light up on fire and Jim Ross be like Brock sees the fire. Will that man [Samoa Joe] be the next WWF champion. We'll find out at Fully Loaded Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor's strikes are lazy and weak looking, he needs to tighten that up or just stop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"The action rolls on" is the lamest fucking line for transition into a commercial, can't stand it, you hear it nearly every fucking time there a commercial on WWE.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Cesaros theme is so awful. like the worst thing ever


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_game_master said:


> they should have did a bigger segment than that. That's the main event.
> 
> Back in the olden days. WWF would have had that as the last 15 minute segment on War-Zone.
> 
> ...


 Isn't it obvious why? :reigns2


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Wow Matt just called Sheamus the "stiffiest wrestler he has ever worked with." That's insane to hear someone say on live tv about someone else. They aren't supposed to admit it is fake.


I'm from an era when wrestlers would shit on other wrestlers all the time. 

Kevin Nash, and Shawn Michaels were notorious for doing this. 

and so was The Rock (although it was his character).


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what that Tapout Spray smells like? LOL!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what that Tapout Spray smells like lol!


it smells like HGH


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

For shows with linear plots: if you missed this week's episode: what did the viewer miss in progression that wasn't there last week? Raw has had 2 hours and 40 minutes to answer this question tonight (what 2 hours of tv content?) and hasn't answered it yet! That is just poor effort.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> "The action rolls on" is the lamest fucking line for transition into a commercial, can't stand it, you hear it nearly every fucking time there a commercial on WWE.


It's always some version of rolling. I bet it's rooted in some kind of corporate research about momentum verbs or something stupid.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

So now that John Cena is coming back... and to Smackdown. Time to send Miz back to Smackdown, he is out of place on RAW. Him and Marsye.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, can anyone who may know a bit more about the business explain to me why they're not putting the word "The" on the beginning of ppv names when used in context of things scheduled to happen anymore?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what that Tapout Spray smells like? LOL!


chyna's dead pussy


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

the_game_master said:


> I'm from an era when wrestlers would shit on other wrestlers all the time.
> 
> Kevin Nash, and Shawn Michaels were notorious for doing this.
> 
> and so was The Rock (although it was his character).


I've watched wrestling for years and years and I've never heard anyone shit on a guy like that. Saying a guy is stiff in the ring is saying on live tv that a guy isn't selling and is taking liberties... when people are supposed to believe they are trying to beat each other up, not... choreograph the match. 

Of course almost everyone knows it is fake, but they aren't supposed to admit it on live tv. :lol


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Cesaro and Balor is easily the best match of the night so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro just almost gave Finn a wedgie there lol :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

YankBastard said:


> Cesaro and Balor is easily the best match of the night so far.


it had no competition really


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Matt: *platitudes involving legacy and this business*

Jeff:







word


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> it smells like HGH


Isn't that steroids?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

I feel like I'm watching a Velocity match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...what the fuck was that finn


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes my boy Elias!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTERRRR


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This shit is boring


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Walk with Elias!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

6 man tag, just fuck right off


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The only thing that caused me to look at the screen is Elias Samson coming out


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Isn't that steroids?


HGH is not the same thing as steroids altho they do have some similar effects


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really good match tbh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was actually a lot of fun.

There were like two matches going on.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun match.

Hopefully Finn v Elias at GBOF.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The High King said:


> chyna's dead pussy


:lbjwut


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Match was on fire towards the end.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match. Even with the interference's, I enjoyed it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fun match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cesaro's left shoulder wasn't on the mat there

do they not teach how to keep both your shoulders on the mat when these days


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a good match! It especially got fun near the end


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It freakin' sucks Cesaro ALWAYS has to eat the pin, between him and Sheamus!

FFS!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ugh. Why does Cesaro always take the pin?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fun match


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think we have our Pre-show match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well here comes the ending to make roman look strong


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor fucked up Sampson's interference.

Stopped and around like an idiot, dude has zero instincts for this business :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Who is facing Strowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwman?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Isn't that steroids?


If I remember correctly, HGH is used for enhanced healing.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait... WWE had Punjabi Prison matches before? When was this... during the Great Khali era that I gladly missed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Reigns time now!


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

There was more ass in that Coke-Cola commercial than what WWE puts on today. 


WWE needs to bring back the bikini contest.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Ok Reigns time now!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> cesaro's left shoulder wasn't on the mat there
> 
> do they not teach how to keep both your shoulders on the mat when these days


They're too busy getting off old peoples' lawns to learn how to keep their shoulders on the mat.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

At this rate I'm expecting Roman and Braun to main event the PPV. Have Joe/Brock closed a single show with their angle?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Holla If ya hear me!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They really, really, REALLY need to time Raw so that the main event doesn't start three minutes before 11. It's brutal.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

McNugget said:


> At this rate I'm expecting Roman and Braun to main event the PPV. Have Joe/Brock closed a single show with their angle?


Vince knows what is best.
He is so in tune with what people want.:wink2:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Steiner!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> If I remember correctly, HGH is used for enhanced healing.


Ohhhh ok. Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is it, ladies and gentleman. Moment of fucking truth! The person headlining tonight's main event..... 



....will be none other than....










....APOLLO CREWS!!!! 8*D


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

do they have to have an ambulance in the arena every single time :lmao

like we forgot it's an ambulance match at the PPV


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Braun. Whoa.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

McNugget said:


> At this rate I'm expecting Roman and Braun to main event the PPV. Have Joe/Brock closed a single show with their angle?


 Wouldn't surprise me even though a poll on WWE.com shows the fans are looking forward to Joe-Lesnar more. 61% compared to the 20% for Strowman-Roman match.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Graves can't talk about Strowman without making a Pantera reference. It's like a nervous tick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

INB4 ROMAN COMES OUT


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun Strowman likes to hurt people.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This man is the future of Raw!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah good luck Braun when you are not feuding with Reigns :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait wait let me guess, Roman is hiding in the ambulance?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP apollo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction for Braun. Whoa.


Crowd has had to watch an awful lot on the 'tron tonight and what they have got in the ring has been at kindest dry. At this point, yeah they are probably stiff. 

Apollo Crews headlining a Raw. what?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Ace said:


> Wouldn't surprise me even though a poll on WWE.com shows the fans are looking forward to Joe-Lesnar more. 61% compared to the 20% for Strowman-Roman match.


Which is obvious to anyone but a crazy person. New is always better, and Joe/Brock is much newer than the... third or fourth Roman/Braun?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh god...

If Reigns doesn't pop out, this is a bad closing...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Now this should be funny.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You know all this is just to make fun of Lavall or whatever his second rate name is.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i recall once upon a time wwe used to have main events and main event segments that actually have something to do with main event ppvs, not anymore since the poster boy of the company came along.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Titus

:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're FINALLY working to Titus's strengths.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Crowd would have popped if instead of Titus brand coming out to face Braun, that if they played Shenske Nakamora's theme.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What on earth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Crowd has had to watch an awful lot on the 'tron tonight and what they have got in the ring has been at kindest spotty. At this point, yeah they are probably stiff.
> 
> Apollo Crews headlining a Raw. what?


Yeah. But I thought feuding with Reigns meant he was an automatic for a pop. Just goes to show, that that point is WAY overstated because he's feuding with him now and didn't get one.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I love Titus


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tidus should recruit Stroman for the Tidus brand.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

The first time a black man mainevented RAW since Booker T.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

For segment like this is that guys like Sami Zayn are on the roster....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> The first time a black man mainevented RAW since Booker T.


Hahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never thought I'd see Apollo main eventing a RAW :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_game_master said:


> The first time a black man mainevented RAW since Booker T.


The New Day say otherwise.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a VERY dangerous spot.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST !!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Crews might be dead after that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That blocked standing moonsault was simply amazing :braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

He just kicked him like nothing lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

APOLLO CREWS GOT HIS 15 SECONDS OF OFFENSE IN OMG MAGGLE


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

that was hilarious


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow! That kick!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's not finished with Apollo!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apollo, nice knowing you


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Abisial said:


> The New Day say otherwise.


Singles match? Cause Six men tags don't count.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heck, make that a move and call it the kidney killer. those knees just OBLITERATED Crews


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That scared the crap out of me, I thought Apollo broke his neck.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Strowman gives no fuck about flippy shit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Strowman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People are looking to the right. Roman is about to come out :eyeroll


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Titus is as big as Strowman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that kick was sick.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Titus is huge too.

Never realized how big he actually is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a awful main event that was. And this is the go home show before GBOF.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Booker "he slipped" HAHA


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol so funny and yet badass at the sametime.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look who it is


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Any day now Reigns...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that dude in a warrior shirt is as big as strowman, sign him vince!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

the_game_master said:


> The first time a black man mainevented RAW since Booker T.


New Day main evented a lot the time in the last 2 years


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Reigns is clearly the star in this feud.

He's the one that gets all the reactions.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROMAN REIGNS, EMT + AMBULANCE DRIVER

IS THERE ANYTHING THIS HERO WONT DO TO SERVE HIS COMMUNITY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Roman's right-hands.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

JR: My Gawd! There bodies have been broken in half!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking strong :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun looked to have a gash in shoulder after that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Enzo Amore opening segment

- Big Cass/Enzo Amore backstage segment + brawl

- The Miz/Maryse/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Dean Ambrose/Heath Slater/Rhyno MizTV segment

- The Miz vs Heath Slater for the Intercontinental title

- Titus O'Neal/Apollo Crews backstage segment

- Samoa Joe/Brock Lesnar live-satellite interview + backstage confrontation

- Goldust/R-Truth segment

- Finn Balor vs Cesaro

- Braun Strowman/Titus O'Neal pre-match promo exchange

- Braun Strowman/Titus O'Neal/Apollo Crews/Roman Reigns post-match attack


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Braun just got straight up.

What a monster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old, same old. Pretty forgettable Raw tonight and on a go-home show, too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

great way to end raw, both guys are stumbling around recovering. nobody standing tall, nobody showcasing their physical superiority. geez.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Third hour drop confirmed.

The last weeks, every hour with Reigns bombed.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> The first time a black man mainevented RAW since Booker T.


R-Truth was in the main event the night of the Pipebomb

racism = over


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I enjoyed that ending with Braun & Roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuck it, just as the Braun segment was starting the stream stopped working, it was working fine during the whole show. Sigh.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Show was all right. Highlight was Joe and Brock's segment. Have to watch that back on Youtube in the morning.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Enzo Amore opening segment
> 
> ...


You forgot the amazing CWC matches

and women's tag match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_game_master said:


> Singles match? Cause Six men tags don't count.


Stupid specification to make. Even so, they have been involved in Fatal Four way main events, Singles matches, and etc


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> R-Truth was in the main event the night of the Pipebomb
> 
> racism = over


I thought that was funny what he said.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, will have to catch the Braun/Reigns stuff on YouTube later since I missed it live because out of all the times it could have messed up during the three hours the stream decided to do at that time fpalm


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Stupid specification to make. Even so, they have been involved in Fatal Four way main events, Singles matches, and etc


Not really, and even counting New Day it's still rare. 

Give the man (Apollo) his due. 

You know it's been a long time since there's been a black guy in the main event 1 on 1. Quit trying to argue with me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show's over and this thread only has slightly over 800 replies.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

man miz needs a universal champion run


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Fuck it, just as the Braun segment was starting the stream stopped working, it was working fine during the whole show. Sigh.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882075486481817600



SovereignVA said:


> I like Roman's right-hands.


Me too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882073566719520768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882073892071784448


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The smoke and mirrors booking is such a waste on Roman, if they did it for someone who was universally over, they might get close to creating more stars on the level of Punk and Bryan. 

There's no chance of creating a megastar, so lets just cut that day dream here and be realistic. The best they can hope for is for another on the level of Punk or Bryan, right now everyone on the roster except for Lesnar and Cena are a level or two below where Punk and Bryan were.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Big Show just said that Andre the Giant once pooped on Hulk Hogan in a match... I've never heard that before! :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> Not really, and even counting New Day it's still rare.
> 
> Give the man (Apollo) his due.
> 
> You know it's been a long time since there's been a black guy in the main event 1 on 1. Quit trying to argue with me.


Kofi Kingston competed against Randall Orton on an edition of Monday Night Raw in December of 2014, in a match for the most coveted prize in this illustrious sport: the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

The match ended after 3 minutes when John Cena ran out and chased Orton through the arena into a waiting Scottish limo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Show's over and this thread only has slightly over 800 replies.


This is what happens when you have years of shit product


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882075486481817600


Thanks, damn that spear was sick. Will have to catch the whole segment later.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Same old, same old. Pretty forgettable Raw tonight and on a go-home show, too.


 I've just become numb with all the pathetic attempts to get Roman over. Tonight they sabotaged Joe-Lesnar to literally make Roman look strong :lmao

At this point, it's just funny seeing them try get him over and fail time and time again. Maybe they'll give up on the millionth attempt and move on to someone else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> I've just become numb with all the pathetic attempts to get Roman over. Tonight they sabotaged Joe-Lesnar to literally make Roman look strong :lmao
> 
> At this point, it's just funny seeing them try get him over and fail time and time again. Maybe they'll give up on the millionth attempt and move on to someone else.


Yep. Same crap every week. Nothing fresh or exciting about it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ace said:


> I've just become numb with all the pathetic attempts to get Roman over. Tonight they sabotaged Joe-Lesnar to literally make Roman look strong :lmao
> 
> At this point, it's just funny seeing them try get him over and fail time and time again. Maybe they'll give up on the millionth attempt and move on to someone else.











Stop trying to make Roman happen


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

815 Posts? Has to be a new low.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_game_master said:


> Not really, and even counting New Day it's still rare.
> 
> Give the man (Apollo) his due.
> 
> You know it's been a long time since there's been a black guy in the main event 1 on 1. Quit trying to argue with me.


Not trying to argue, you were just incorrect.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It's kind of awkward how often the heel IC Champion defends his Title compared to the face. A month in and Miz will almost have as many defences as Ambrose did in 5 months. It's such backwards booking, the babyface should have been the fighting Champion with the heel weaseling out of matches. It was the same thing in Mizs last two IC Title runs where he was defending it every few weeks.

Glad they seem to have dropped the Miz/Maryse split, but you never know with WWE. Though why start a story and not finish it?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman was lol worthy tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The material they are giving Rollins for his promos is counter productive. You can't have a babyface pontificating about God only existing in our minds, about us not needing to be saved and how we need to embrace our sins. You start to question the fundamental beliefs of a good chunk of the audience and they will be hesitant to back him up with his promo and play along with what he is saying.

If you are going to have Rollins pander to the audience then have him do that but don't also have him go "oh by the way, your God isn't real" because that just nullifies whatever connection he may have made by pandering to them.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

So RAW was the same old shit yeah? Gotta make Roman look strong?

Count me out then, again.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

It was ok. I skipped a lot of it though but that's the benefit of watching a recording  
Apollo's burial was rough but unsurprising. That moonsault spot was brutal, I was convinced he'd broken his neck for a few seconds. 
The way the show ended was weird; they had a good spot with the spear, but cut to both Roman and Strowman getting up on different sides of the ambulance, then the show just ended. Very weird. I'm not even sure that counts as "make Roman look strong" as Strowman pretty much no-sold the spear (listen to the commentary). 
Balor and Cesaro did ok, but I get the feeling that GBoF really should signal the end of the three longest running feuds on RAW right now - Sheasaro vs the Hardyz, Miz vs Ambrose and Reigns vs Strowman. The last of these hasn't overstayed its welcome thanks to the numerous breaks, but it's getting to the point that both men could benefit from fresh feuds. The other two though....enough is enough. 
Also, again with the throwaway women's segments...RAW is treating its women like it's the Diva years, full stop. It's getting ridiculous, have Vince and Kevin just given up on women's wrestling altogether?


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Exactly as i figured... Vince didn't want to compete with fireworks. He's become so lame.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Exactly as i figured... Vince didn't want to compete with fireworks. He's become so lame.


What do you mean? Isn't the 4th of July fireworks tomorrow in the US? Or do they do it at midnight on the 3rd/4th?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The material they are giving Rollins for his promos is counter productive. You can't have a babyface pontificating about God only existing in our minds, about us not needing to be saved and how we need to embrace our sins. You start to question the fundamental beliefs of a good chunk of the audience and they will be hesitant to back him up with his promo and play along with what he is saying.
> 
> If you are going to have Rollins pander to the audience then have him do that but don't also have him go "oh by the way, your God isn't real" because that just nullifies whatever connection he may have made by pandering to them.


They just need to drop his program with Bray. He's dead weight at this point of his career.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

the_game_master said:


> You forgot the amazing CWC matches
> 
> and women's tag match.


Yes. Include every fucking segment as a "highlight". Good job.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Look like Okada was in attendance at RAW tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882081546009587712


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

squarebox said:


> What do you mean? Isn't the 4th of July fireworks tomorrow in the US? Or do they do it at midnight on :'the 3rd/4th?


Here in Texas, there is a new firework show in every small and major city every night 2 weeks leading up to July 4th. For instance in the small city of addisson tx, they just wrapped up their fireworks show and free concert to well over 60 thousand ppl, and last night Plano, Tx had well over 30 thousand for their celebration. This is going on all over the country. This happens all over the metroplex each night til the 4th


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Holy shit, the cruiser division is so bad lol


Neville and Tozawa could tear the house down pretty much anywhere in the world, but in the world of WWE they will be lucky to get 10 minutes on the pre show in a match that no one will care about. Can we start a justice campaign for male wrestlers under 205 pounds? Guess not, because good PR won't come from that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> You forgot the amazing CWC matches
> 
> and women's tag match.


No, I didn't.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> I'm calling it now... Raw will be boring as all hell. Vince isn't going to want to compete with countrywide firework shows, or the season of summer for that matter. Both shows will be phoned in this week. Again.


..called it


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Here in Texas, there is a new firework show in every small and major city every night 2 weeks leading up to July 4th. For instance in the small city of addisson tx, they just wrapped up their fireworks show and free concert to well over 60 thousand ppl, and last night Plano, Tx had well over 30 thousand for their celebration. This is going on all over the country. This happens all over the metroplex each night til the 4th


Haha that is hilarious. WWE just know they can't compete anymore. How sad is that.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Neville and Tozawa could tear the house down pretty much anywhere in the world, but in the world of WWE they will be lucky to get 10 minutes on the pre show in a match that no one will care about. Can we start a justice campaign for male wrestlers under 205 pounds? Guess not, because good PR won't come from that.


They had a great match in DGUSA 5 years ago. Memories :mj2


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Its beyond sad. Once upon a time they put their best shows up against the stiffest competition and didnt look back. Now so much as a fart scares them away from even trying to put on a decent program. Its bad enough that every Damn segment is booked for the 3 minute clips on YouTube with zero segway to the next segment, but then they give us these lifeless 20 minute midcard and multi person matches tp fill out 15 minutes of actual storyline in a fucking 3 hour show. Its fucking horseshit that 30 plus writers can't do any better than that.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Based Rainmaker showing up.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So I kind of got it right... Wyatt and Rollins wrestled a Dark Match after the show.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

RAW this week was pretty pedestrian, but there were some good moments. Enzo cut another killer promo this week and he's responsible for the LotN (Line of the Night) with "don't be surprised when next quarter that merchandise cheque comes and it reads ZERO DIMES! That is, unless you start wearing a shirt that says Casshole." Lulz. Miz, Ambrose, Heath Slater and Kurt Angle do their best to use this week's Miz TV to try and erase the bad taste left over from last week's garbage Miz TV. Heath Slater gets an IC title shot, and Miz overcomes a split in his pants to retain with a little help from Axel, Bo and Maryse on the outside. I liked the split-screen (no pun intended :grin2 interview involving Brock Lesnar and Samoa Joe. It was great to see Lesnar speak for himself for a change. The contrast between Brock's cool demeanor and Samoa Joe's uncontrolled rage was excellent. I liked how Braun v Apollo Crews played out. Braun's leg press kick of Crews after Crews' Standing Moonsault was absolutely amazing!

I continue to be perplexed by the treatment of Bayley and Cesaro. Bayley gets knocked out of the Women's tag match and becomes a complete after thought. It's expected when he goes up against Finn Balor, but poor Cesaro keeps eating those pins. :renee3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Beyond Enzo's promo and the main event segment, there wasn't much to watch on this show at all.

Enzo absolutely killed it on the mic, he'll lose on Sunday but it looks like they're emphasising the fact he is rarely going to win but he'll always get up and go again next time. You won't create a star that way but you'll create a very likeable face, which he already is.

Strowman/Crews was interesting. You thought they'd show that pace can cause Strowman trouble, but it didn't really. The kick from the standing moonsault was one of the most inventive spots I've seen in a while. Timed to perfection. Nice brawl at the end too, showed Reigns is capable and that Strowman is still a tough badass by getting straight back up from the spear. Let's hope that means ONE thing on Sunday..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I enjoyed Raw tonight.

Enzo is over.

Miz vs Slater and Balor vs Cesaro were sick matches.

Joe/Brock interview was funny as hell.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure how anyone can be interested by Raw lately 
It's so damn boring


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They actually had Lesnar speak? :done

Must have read that I've been calling for that for months now. I was hoping for a contract segment with Brock/Joe but the stuff they did last night was great, esp considering the great build we already had between them in the past few weeks.

I'd have liked a contract signing between then tbh but I liked this. Joe again was excellent on the mic and this time, Heyman didn't say a word, it was all Brock for once and it was fine.

Can't fault the build. The match has potential but it just depends on how they'll book it. Suplex city will still be prevalent but I'm hoping for a brawl before we get to that point.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enzo's promo to open up this week's RAW was straight fire. The emotion he poured into every word he said felt real. Got me to root for him. Too bad Big Cas is going over on Sunday. Was shocked they let Brock Lesnar talk in that side by side interview with Samoa Joe. I enjoyed their banter though as Lesnar got to show some character. This feud continues to be booked well. 

The Miz TV segment was decent and much needed to get over the Ball family from the previous week. Nice to see Heath Slater get a Title opportunity and seeing Miz wrestle without his ring gear was surprising. End this feud with Ambrose please. Don't mind the Goldust/R-Truth segment. Lengthy match between Cesaro/Balor. Just sucks that Cesaro had to eat the loss. 

Bayley is done. They took her out after the first two minutes of the tag match and Sasha still won the match. I was bored from the Cruiserweight stuff. And still don't care about this Rollins/Wyatt feud because Wyatt loses every feud he's in. I was wondering where was Roman Reigns all night. Neat brawl from Reigns/Stroman again to end the show. That standing moonsault from Crews being countered into Stroman kicking him was awesome.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just saw Balor/Cesaro. Fun match, damn Cesaro really toyed with Balor he's lifting him up or catching him flying like he weights nothing


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Enzo promo was fucking gold.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Looks like Bray finally found a place that is a dry as him to cut his promos.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did Graves drop an insider term when Braun powerslammed Titus with the "Now would be a good time to sell"? :cenaooh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some good stuff on this RAW...

- The *Lesnar/Joe* interview was good and it was nice to have Lesnar talking during the segment. I don't know why they can't have him do it more. I liked the contrast between Joe and Lesnar's attitudes going into the match. The feud has been built rather nicely and the PPV match should be hot and a good one as well if they don't just turn it into a suplex city squash.

- The *women's tag match* hardly made any sense and I think they really seem to have cooled off on Bayley after seeing her taken out of the match like that. They should have done a promo between Sasha/Alexa.

- No idea what they are doing with Ambrose lately. They have really cut back his promo time during this build up and he hardly got anything in after Miz roasted him. This feud has gone for too long so hopefully it ends this Sunday.

- Don't know why we got *Rollins vs Hawkins* again but thankfully it was very short and the finisher looked ok this time around. Still needs work tho. I am not feeling this feud with Wyatt so hopefully it is a one and done deal.

- Really good brawl between *Reigns and Braun* in the main to close the show. Great right hands from Reigns and a sick spear spot. This has been my favorite feud of the year so far, the crowd is always hot for the segments and both have good chemistry and can do some very good stuff in and out of the ring. Looking forward to yet another good match from them this Sunday.

Overall some good highlights on this RAW, the PPV card looks really good, should be a fun show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I legit thought Brock was funny when he said the following
:brock4 - I'm the champ, you're not. On sunday I walk into the ring as the champ and walk out of the ring as the champ, you get nothing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> I legit thought Brock was funny when he said the following
> :brock4 - I'm the champ, you're not. On sunday I walk into the ring as the champ and walk out of the ring as the champ, you get nothing.


I liked him saying "You're not facing Paul Heyman on Sunday, you're facing me".


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

virus21 said:


> This is what happens when you have years of shit product


This is what happens when we're all a bunch of assholes who drive away the nice people that should be posting here.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't believe the same Bayley who cleaned house a few weeks ago was booked to get taken out of a tag match in the first 2 minutes and she wasn't even hit that hard. Why do people get their hopes up anymore is beyond me.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

See why couldn't we have something like that in his feud with Goldberg? Instead they had Brock not say anything at all. 

I actually did enjoy that. Funny how Joe comes off as a face where he shows no fear in Brock and he's the one trying to bring the fight. Then you have Angle and security stop him, while Brock acts all smug, taunting Joe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO, let's be honest...
> 
> If this was a REAL, unscripted fight (using any legal fighting style) between Joe and Lesnar... Lesnar don't want none.
> 
> TBQPFH.




Still laughing at this even now. 

If this was real, Brock would've taken Joe's fat ass down and kept him there while using Joe's coconut head as a pinata with his lunchbox-sized fists. :sleep

Like this :











I don't think that Joe has much Take-down Defense. Just a hunch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really liked this bit, nice shot and a really good right hand from Reigns and the crowd popped nicely for it as well. Good stuff.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ yeah but you really think Braun didn't truly see a big-ass Roman Reigns hiding in the driver's side, though? lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ yeah but you really think Braun didn't truly see a big-ass Roman Reigns hiding in the driver's side, though? lol.


Doesn't really bothers me, ambulances have an opening between the two front seats that allows a person to go to the back so Reigns could just have moved into that spot to avoid being seen by Braun and then move to the door as soon as he hear it opening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Not sure how anyone can be interested by Raw lately
> It's so damn boring


Joe/Lesnar is the only good feud on the show. Everything else was completely forgettable.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Doesn't really bothers me, ambulances have an opening between the two front seats that allows a person to go to the back so Reigns could just have moved into that spot to avoid being seen by Braun and then move to the door as soon as he hear it opening.


Hmm...maybe.... :shrug


Too bad it will end with Roman going over. 

Have to make roman look strong. :vince


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Miz promo.................................. :mj2 I swallowed some tears ... I love it when Miz digs deep. 
"Wasted potential" ... "he can't handle success." I was like "UGH!" and held my heart.. then... the talk about Ambrose's debut... .... Dean.. your blood still boils. Remember that you're the demon king, one flap with your big black wings and the apocalypse begins. Deep down you want these times to come back, you love chaos, I know it. I hope you rip Miz apart on sunday.

So nice to see Slater getting more and more TV time. :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

As bad as those Heyman promos about Brock have been lately, Lesnar himself is God awful on the mic. Joe carried that segment, and made Lesnar look like a punk. Joe has taken him down twice so far and wants to get at him but Brock stays in his room and laughs? Hmmm really seems like a "Tough guy". Sucks Joe will have to lose to Brock after Joe has made this feud so meaningful every week. Quickly Lesnar's contract expires the better, he does no good for anyone there, and disappears with the title for weeks and months at a time, only to come back and beat someone and then disappear again.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

CREWS solidified Braun as a true main eventer.

Reigns took Braun to the top but CREWS walked out like a bad muthaf*cka lookin' to make Braun a made man, a legitimate threat and true main eventer.

Bah gawd if Braun isn't the biggest star in this business after workin' with CREWS, the kid ain't ever gonna be sh*t.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman was a beast last night. The way he dominated Apollo. And shout out to the first black man to main event RAW in a long while Crews.



Bazinga said:


> CREWS solidified Braun as a true main eventer.
> 
> Reigns took Braun to the top but CREWS walked out like a bad muthaf*cka lookin' to make Braun a made man, a legitimate threat and true main eventer.
> 
> Bah gawd if Braun isn't the biggest star in this business after workin' with CREWS, the kid ain't ever gonna be sh*t.


The main event was fun. That kick was the highlight of RAW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Skipping the filler, Raw was great. People who watch it live and sit through things they've seen 72895 times, while complaining how trash it is, are both masochistic and retarded.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Pretty good if you skip divas & cruiserweights.

Enzo's opening promo was very good.
Joe/Lesnar segment was amazing.
Balor vs Cesaro was great, especially with the interferences.
Miz TV was pretty good, Miz really said the truth about Ambrose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> Miz TV was pretty good, Miz really said the truth about Ambrose.


They should have allowed Ambrose to cut a promo and take some jabs at the Miz as well specially since he is probably losing on Sunday. As it is the segment didn't help Ambrose in any way.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They should have allowed Ambrose to cut a promo and take some jabs at the Miz as well specially since he is probably losing on Sunday. As it is the segment didn't help Ambrose in any way.


I don't get why they're ruining Ambrose, his serious promos are amazing. They're just turning him into a clown at this point. The Lunatic Cringe.

It's always great when him & Miz go back and forth, he cut an amazing promo this year, reminded me of his old self:

(6:50-8:00)





I wish he was always like that, this is the Dean that I love.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Enzos started RAW off really well. He probably will lose at GBoF but I do wonder if they will have Big Show save him and start a Big Show/Cass feud.

Cedric Alexander should be the next up to face Neville after GBoF. Time to move him away from Noam and Alicia.

Samoa Joe really sold me during that confrontation. To think that I didn't care about Lesnar vs. Joe at first and now I want to see Joe win, even though he probably wont. One thing that Joe has always done well is emotionally selling himself.

That kick by Strowman was awesome. Poor Crews. I hope that Reigns getting the upper hand is a sign that Strowman will beat Reigns and without damage at GBoF.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Was mental.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

